# PHP script verbindet sich nicht mit externem Server



## Tormentor (29. September 2006)

Hi,

ich habe ein PHP Skript geschrieben welches sich mit einem Server verbindet. Hier der erstmal der Quellcode:

Code:
$x = new SoapClient(PATH_TO_WSDL, array("location" => LOCATION_URL, "login" => LOGIN, "password" => PASSWORD));


Beschreibung: PATH_TO_WSDL = Pfad zur WSDL Datei die auf dem Server selbst liegt.
LOCATION_URL = URL (http:// ...) zu einer anderen Domain/Server.
LOGIN und PASSWORD sollten klar sein.

Die Server:
LOKAL:
xampp v1.5.3a
WebServer:
SuSE Linux 9.3
PLESK 8.01

Der Webspace läuft mit PHP5. Zusätzlich habe ich php5-soap installiert.

Das Problem:
Auf dem Server LOKAL läuft das Skript einwandfrei.
Auf dem WebServer erscheint eine Ausnahme mit der Meldung
(faultstring) "Could not connect to host" und "HTTP".

Freue mich über jeden Beitrag.

Gruß aus Stuttgart

Tormentor:


----------

